
Closer to truth: Scott Aaronson - Tomte
http://closertotruth.com/contributor/scott-aaronson/profile
======
masonic
For those unfamiliar with it, _Closer to Truth_ has a weekly TV interview
program[0] that airs on public television in the USA.

[0] [https://www.closertotruth.com/about/tv-
program](https://www.closertotruth.com/about/tv-program)

